
Uber halts California self-driving cars test - nedsma
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-38400224
======
t0mas88
Well, to be fair, Uber didn't halt their test. That sounds very voluntary. In
reality they were forced to take the cars off the road because the authorities
revoked their registration.

